# Legal weapons



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 11, 2018)

10 guage or smaller... Nontoxic... I know. Why not archery equipment or airguns. Is there something i missed do they have to be airborne? How about archery equipment, slingshots, and airguns. Seem to be viable optionsb for Resident nuisance geese. All offer non toxic projectiles. Understand not a great option for a beginner, but why outright illegal for everyone?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2018)

The regs  are based on federal regulations. States adopt and reprint the regulations in state regs. Waterfowl regulations are old and come from the days when of market hunting. Waterfowl laws are governed by treaty with other country’s. Federal games wardens enforce waterfowl regulations as do state game wardens. A conviction on violating waterfowl laws and regulations in state court can be also considered a conviction of federal laws , U.S code. In other words to change regulations to what you want would take an act of Congress. Regulations could be amended but they will not be. As far as non toxic shot was the last big change to waterfowl regs and laws. Unlike allot of your waterfowl hunters I have shot lead shells at ducks and geese. 1989 was the last year if I remember correctly.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2018)

The only thing you can use other than a shotgun ia a falcon or hawk.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2018)

No the birds do not have to be in the air when you shoot them. The term is Walter swat. Most hunters feel that it is unethical to shot birds on the water unless they are cripples


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2018)

Why out right illegal. Because it’s the law. Air gun although not a fire arm is a rifle. The barrele has rifling


----------



## UncleBuzz (Oct 11, 2018)

Most states allowed archery for waterfowl. I'm kind of surprised GA doesn't. I've had property owners in other states that wanted me to kill resident geese off their ponds bad but didn't have legal shotgun distance to the next house(wasn't safe even though the neighbor gave permission also). Bow was the way to a few limits of stubborn birds


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 11, 2018)

You can use collies or shepherds to harass them legally. Messy situation. Nuisance animals versus nuisance killers, versus incompetent Jo's.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 11, 2018)

Personally i see problem honkers, and then imagine smoked or fried goose. Mouth waters


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 11, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> The only thing you can use other than a shotgun ia a falcon or hawk.


Wish i had the time to do the aprentiship. Know some juvenile birds i could court but time and $ aint there... Now anyway


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2018)

Can not run the motor and hit them with a boat paddle or shoot them with your 9 MM


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 12, 2018)

What about a conibear inside of a 5 gallon bucket with feed on the bottom? You know,  for beavers in the pond.  If geese keep being dumb enough to stick their heads in it,  is that really your fault?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 12, 2018)

Regulation booklet, page 12:

ARCHERY EQUIPMENT Crossbows, longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog. Arrows for hunting deer, bear or feral hog must be broadhead type.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 12, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> Regulation booklet, page 12:
> 
> ARCHERY EQUIPMENT Crossbows, longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog. Arrows for hunting deer, bear or feral hog must be broadhead type.



This.

Actually saw an episode of a hunting show where the guy set up this big ground blind in a patch of trees in the middle of a pasture with decoys all around him and was shooting snow geese with his bow as they landed.  Looked like a ton of fun!  They would usually only land for a second before realizing what was up and take back off, so it was pretty fast action.


----------



## jakebuddy (Oct 12, 2018)

Archery equipment is allowed it, just not crossbow, air rifle is a rifle. The federal regs for migratory birds spells out more what you can't do.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> Regulation booklet, page 12:
> 
> ARCHERY EQUIPMENT Crossbows, longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog. Arrows for hunting deer, bear or feral hog must be broadhead type.


 Your wrong , Read the summary of Federal regulations for migratory game birds listed in the Georgia waterfowl regs. Federal Regs. can be found in title 50, code of Federal Regulation, part 20.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Oct 12, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Your wrong , Read the summary of Federal regulations for migratory game birds listed in the Georgia waterfowl regs. Federal Regs. can be found in title 50, code of Federal Regulation, part 20.



Actually you are wrong. Archery is not expressly prohibited so it is legal. 

*§20.21   What hunting methods are illegal?*
Migratory birds on which open seasons are prescribed in this part may be taken by any method except those prohibited in this section. No persons shall take migratory game birds:
(a) With a trap, snare, net, rifle, pistol, swivel gun, shotgun larger than 10 gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machinegun, fish hook, poison, drug, explosive, or stupefying substance;
(b) With a shotgun of any description capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler, incapable of removal without disassembling the gun, so its total capacity does not exceed three shells.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 12, 2018)

So a sling shot IS good for sumpin.

Scratch that still worthless in Ga.

Change that law!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2018)

No I did not say that. At one time it was not. Regs change. I hunt with a gun. I recommend that before you hunt with something you check with the game warden and if you read his post.
Regulation booklet, page 12:
“ARCHERY EQUIPMENT.
Regulation booklet, page 12:

ARCHERY EQUIPMENT Crossbows, longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog. Arrows for hunting deer, bear or feral hog must be broadhead type.

Some of these weapons referenced here are not leagal for waterfowl .
Did I not post where to find what was legal for waterfowl hunting. I didn’t say anything about that a bow was illegal. What I meant was that you can not go by the regulations that are posted for other game .
All Im going to say is that you better check the regs and I mean the Federal and state regs where ever you hunt. Legal weapons are listed in the Federal Migratory bird hunting regulations. If you dont hunt waterfowl you can not apply the state regulation  that covers other game to waterfowl hunting if it is not allowed in the federal regulation. Its just like legal shooting times . You can hunt most game 30 minutes after sunset. You can not hunt waterfowl 30
minutes after sunset. Sundown is when you stop. Good luck!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> The regs  are based on federal regulations. States adopt and reprint the regulations in state regs. Waterfowl regulations are old and come from the days when of market hunting. Waterfowl laws are governed by treaty with other country’s. Federal games wardens enforce waterfowl regulations as do state game wardens. A conviction on violating waterfowl laws and regulations in state court can be also considered a conviction of federal laws , U.S code. In other words to change regulations to what you want would take an act of Congress. Regulations could be amended but they will not be. As far as non toxic shot was the last big change to waterfowl regs and laws. Unlike allot of your waterfowl hunters I have shot lead shells at ducks and geese. 1989 was the last year if I remember correctly.


No Lead shot for waterfowl was implemented 1987-88 waterfowl season( except for 16 and 20 gauge)then in 1989-90 waterfowl season  ALL lead shot was band for waterfowl hunting. Killer and I shot RELOADED lead shotshells until the band was implemented and the first steel shotshells were JUNK it would knock ducks down over the decoys at 30-35 yards and took 3 - 5 water swats to kill them.Now with all the shotshell Technologies steel shot kills them dead.Killer those were the days lead shot and no Duck COMMANDERS swarming the marsh with no respect for other people.


----------



## across the river (Oct 13, 2018)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Actually you are wrong. Archery is not expressly prohibited so it is legal.
> 
> *§20.21   What hunting methods are illegal?*
> Migratory birds on which open seasons are prescribed in this part may be taken by any method except those prohibited in this section. No persons shall take migratory game birds:
> ...



Sweet.   I'll


Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> So a sling shot IS good for sumpin.
> 
> Scratch that still worthless in Ga.
> 
> Change that law!!!



I've been working on a laser I'm going to try this year.  No sound, no plug limit on the number of shots.  Laser's aren't prohibited, so I'm good.  You just let them land and pick them off.   One lands out in the middle of the pond, boom, or should I say pew, pew, and the laser gets hims.  Easy limits.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

DRBugman85 said:


> No Lead shot for waterfowl was implemented 1987-88 waterfowl season( except for 16 and 20 gauge)then in 1989-90 waterfowl season  ALL lead shot was band for waterfowl hunting. Killer and I shot RELOADED lead shotshells until the band was implemented and the first steel shotshells were JUNK it would knock ducks down over the decoys at 30-35 yards and took 3 - 5 water swats to kill them.Now with all the shotshell Technologies steel shot kills them dead.Killer those were the days lead shot and no Duck COMMANDERS swarming the marsh with no respect for other people.


I thought it was 89 . Can’t remember that far back. Yep only us old dogs. You  and I remember when people ask us why we duck hunted.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

The reason 16 and 2guage was because they had not steel shot loads on the shelf for hunters.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I thought it was 89 . Can’t remember that far back. Yep only us old dogs. You  and I remember when people ask us why we duck hunted.


Steel was so poor that I shot hand fulls of down out of wood ducks with the most powerful steel you could buy and watched birds fly away with their guts hanging out of them.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

That’s why the ten gauge came back and the 3 & 1/2  12 gauge chamber came out. You could not kill a goose or a big sea duck or even a mallard with. 3 inch steel.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Oct 13, 2018)

Most of y’all can’t kill them with a gun, why are y’all worried about using a bow.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Most of y’all can’t kill them with a gun, why are y’all worried about using a bow.


That’s the truth.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lot of places discharging a firearm is illegal. Been blessed to take many game animals, with many different weapons and methods. If it were legal, it would become common. People used to think a backflip on a dirtbike was impossible. Now a tripple backflip on one is suddenly possible. Technology is really dumbing people down, and making a lot of folks lazy. Gotta have a 50 bmg and thermal to kill a critter. I try to keep primitive skills and instincts alive.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2018)

robdobbs1983 said:


> Lot of places discharging a firearm is illegal. Been blessed to take many game animals, with many different weapons and methods. If it were legal, it would become common. People used to think a backflip on a dirtbike was impossible. Now a tripple backflip on one is suddenly possible. Technology is really dumbing people down, and making a lot of folks lazy. Gotta have a 50 bmg and thermal to kill a critter. I try to keep primitive skills and instincts alive.


Good Luck!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Oct 15, 2018)

robdobbs1983 said:


> Lot of places discharging a firearm is illegal. Been blessed to take many game animals, with many different weapons and methods. If it were legal, it would become common. People used to think a backflip on a dirtbike was impossible. Now a tripple backflip on one is suddenly possible. Technology is really dumbing people down, and making a lot of folks lazy. Gotta have a 50 bmg and thermal to kill a critter. I try to keep primitive skills and instincts alive.



There is a difference between lazy and practical. I have killed game with many different weapons. But when it come to fowl, archery is just not exactly what you want. you may kill one or two but you will never do much to make it worth your time.


----------



## across the river (Oct 15, 2018)

robdobbs1983 said:


> Lot of places discharging a firearm is illegal. Been blessed to take many game animals, with many different weapons and methods. If it were legal, it would become common. People used to think a backflip on a dirtbike was impossible. Now a tripple backflip on one is suddenly possible. Technology is really dumbing people down, and making a lot of folks lazy. Gotta have a 50 bmg and thermal to kill a critter. I try to keep primitive skills and instincts alive.




It's funny to me how someone who rides around in a air conditioned truck, has a smart phone, obviously a computer, central heating and A/C, a refrigerator, a television,  likely an ATV, modern firearms and bows, and all of the other modern convinces of today, feels the need to call themselves primitive and others lazy.  Your great, great, great, great, great, great grandfather said you don't have a clue what primitive is.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2018)

Initial question has airguns mentioned. As a method you'd like to be able to use.  How Primitive is an airgun? And today's compound bows.  That's all I hunt with for deer. I'm a big advocate for bow hunting.  But there's nothing primitive about a compound bow in the way you aim it, the speed, and a stainless razor edged broadhead at the tip to do the killing.  I'd imagine the people who were here before us didn't mess with winged fowl too awful much as a way to sustain their families, unless a relatively easy opportunity arose or a baited trap was set


----------



## Muldoon (Oct 15, 2018)

Day always lets dem dang carpetbaggers kill moe mallard duck and gooses dan day dos in da South!!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 15, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I thought it was 89 . Can’t remember that far back. Yep only us old dogs. You  and I remember when people ask us why we duck hunted.


We were floating a small river back in 1984 and I seen a mallard killed with a 20 ga and #5 lead, it was between 35 and 40 yards and that thing dropped like it was hit with sledge hammer.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 15, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girandoni_air_rifle
You guys are clearly smarter than me... Glad you have a benelli s.b.e. i dont. My evap coil is cashed. So no a.c. currently. But based on my experience with my long dead respectable elders.... The type that would never keyboard criticize. Now is the time to prepare for winter. No doubt i utilize modern weapons. With 4 kids, limited time, and big responsibility.. Id be a fool not to. Looking forward and moving towards a simpler life. But not at the expense of my childrens fair shot. Happen to have access to grounded birds early a.m. bow would be proficient. Remember why i don't post much. **** you beer and exhaustion. One day ill be longbow ready... Bet your but ill use a synthetic string.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 15, 2018)

Is 1779 primitive? Couldn't find the cutoff. Savage ml110... With smokless powder at 2600fps seems to qualify.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2018)

Ever put your hands on one of those fancy Wikipedia German air guns?


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 15, 2018)

No im just a troll who critiques other people. Canning trout and catfish,doing laundry, and laying out kids school clothes currently. So im slow to respond. Shouldn't have said airgun but did want people to know they are a primitive weapon. Honestly a wrist rocket and compound bow aren't primitive either. Thanks for dispelling my drinking posts. Should have thought it through with a sober mind. Im the only guy i know my age that does the "primitive"... Wrong i know. Things my grandparents taught me. And god forbid i expand our sport. Forgot the type punching keys. For all the forum members who have been helpful. Thanks a bunch. Have gained vast knowledge from many. But this aint for me.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2018)

The Flying Duckman said:


> We were floating a small river back in 1984 and I seen a mallard killed with a 20 ga and #5 lead, it was between 35 and 40 yards and that thing dropped like it was hit with sledge hammer.


Yes sir. I shot a 20 gauge 3 inch for years


----------



## across the river (Oct 15, 2018)

robdobbs1983 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girandoni_air_rifle
> You guys are clearly smarter than me... Glad you have a benelli s.b.e. i dont. My evap coil is cashed. So no a.c. currently. But based on my experience with my long dead respectable elders.... The type that would never keyboard criticize. Now is the time to prepare for winter. No doubt i utilize modern weapons. With 4 kids, limited time, and big responsibility.. Id be a fool not to. Looking forward and moving towards a simpler life. But not at the expense of my childrens fair shot. Happen to have access to grounded birds early a.m. bow would be proficient. Remember why i don't post much. **** you beer and exhaustion. One day ill be longbow ready... Bet your but ill use a synthetic string.




This is your line, and I quote,  "Technology is really dumbing people down, and making a lot of folks lazy."  You may be "primitive", but you obviously have a lot of milennial in you.   Post what you want and everyone is supposed to be o.k. with it, but when people say something back you get your poor feelings hurt.   If your skin isn't any thicker than that, then you are right, this forum thing ain't for you.  Go spit that nonsense to someone who won't respond.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2018)

And the pre-season insanity is in full bloom.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 16, 2018)

If every duck hunter went primitive I would be perfectly fine with taking up the slack.


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 19, 2018)

The Flying Duckman said:


> We were floating a small river back in 1984 and I seen a mallard killed with a 20 ga and #5 lead, it was between 35 and 40 yards and that thing dropped like it was hit with sledge hammer.



Killed hundred of ducks pass shooting with a 20 ga. o/u and #6 shot;  sometimes, 71/2 over 6, but I had an outstanding dog.


----------

